# Cisco ip communicator on windows server



## jcordero1423 (Nov 14, 2012)

Ok, so heres the deal. Im working with a virtual work stations called "workbooth". I downloaded the CD, seems to be running in Linux OS. within this "virtual workstation" there is the cisco ip communicator program within it. I am running windows 7, on ALL 4 of my working Pc's. So i click on cisco ip communicator and i get 
"WINDOWS DEFAULT AUDIO DEVICE" either missing or not connected properly and to click cancel to get to Audio tuner wizard. I click cancel and get "THERE ARE NOT COMPATIBLE AUDIO DEVICES ON THIS COMPUTER", CLICK OK TO EXIT". and I NEVER make it to load cisco. I am using a usb plantronics headset which works perfectly fine on my regular desktop but not this LINUX OS WORKSTATION. I need it for work to place calls. someone would be nice enough to help me out...lol...IM COMPLETELY OUT OF THINGS TO DO AT THIS POINT


----------

